# Saltar el diferencial a distancia



## onedark (Jun 22, 2008)

Hola a todos:

Os presento una situacion con la que seguro que muchos de vosotros os vereis identificados:



> Son la 4 de la madrugada, dentro de dos horas escasas va a sonar el despertador para volver a ir a trabajar, y aun no he podido pegar ojo porque a mi vecino de abajo se le ha antojado deleitarnos con toda la discografia de camelas a todo volumen.
> Ni las llamadas de atensión que le hemos hecho los vecinos afectados, ni llegando al extremo de llamar a la policia hemos conseguido nada. Y esta situacion la tenemos practicamente todos los dias.



En un tema del foro preguntaban como controlar un equipo de sonido a distancia. Que por lo visto es algo imposible. 

*Mi pregunta es la siguiente:*

La caja del diferencial y los magnetotermicos del vecino en cuestion estan a un metro escaso de distancia desde mi vivienda. *¿Hay alguna forma de hacer saltar alguno de estos dispositivos mediante un campo magnetico o algo similar?*

La finalidad no es putear al vecino, tan solo queremos poder dormir por la noche.

Agradeceremos cualquier sugerencia.

Un saludo.


----------



## santiago (Jun 22, 2008)

c4 en el tablero general jeje
magneticamente, no creo pero hay un post que se llama bomba pem busca ahi que vas a encontrar
saludos


----------



## pepechip (Jun 22, 2008)

Hola
El diferencial salta cuando por la corriente que pasa por una fase es mayor de 30 mA respecto a la otra.

Para hacer que salte solo tienes que conectar un polo de una lampara a la linea electrica de tu casa antes de pasar por tu diferencial, y el otro extremo de la lampara a la casa de tu vecino.

tu diras ¿como cojo un cable de la casa del vecino?   

Puedes cogerlo del pulsador del timbre de la casa.

Tambien si dispone de algun sistema de alumbrado exterior, o bien equipo de aire acondicionado puedes intentar echarle agua a presion con aluna manguera, con objeto de provocar una derivacion a tierra.

PD. No digas a nadie que te lo he dicho yo. (No me quiero ver en prision por promover actos vandalicos)


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Jun 22, 2008)

Me parece que no es una solucion hacerle saltar el diferencial, porque lo van a subir de nuevo.

Un acto bandalico como el de tio pepe, ademas de mucho esfuerso, sera descubierto y terminaran A LAS TROMPADAS.

Mejor ataca a su equipo de sonido si ya te decidiste por el acto bandalico y tenes acceso a sus cables, metele 2 fases (380) y adiu equipo por un tiempo.

Yo que vos voy lo cago a trompadas y listo.


----------



## El nombre (Jun 22, 2008)

Vecino = contadores comunitarios
Contadores comunitarios = (esto está por informaciónrmar)

Seguramente tienes acceso al "cuarto de contadores". Si está debidamente montado tienes identificados los usuarios por planta y puerta. Al igual tienes identificado hasta el nombre.
Una vez identificado el contador te queda identificar los fusibles. Le tiras y desconectas la luz al usuario en cuestión. 

Mientras busca por casa que ha pasado tu ya has montado lo que hayas desmontado y te encuentras en casa. 

Eso le va a costar una llamada a la compañia suministradora lo que te va a permitir dormir tranquilamente.
Te puedes encontrar con un candado de acceso. Porlo normal hay dos: uno de la compañia suministradora y otro de la comunidad. 
Tambien puedes aflojar un tornillo y desconectar o medio dejar conectado un cable. Esto le provocará molestias.

Lleva cuidado cuando manipules ahí ya que no hay protección que te pueda salvar si cometes un error.

Saludos y buena suerte.


----------



## pepechip (Jun 22, 2008)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Le tiras y desconectas la luz al usuario en cuestión.



Mejor buscate un fusible de iguales caracteristicas, y mediante la bateria del coche haces un corto para hacer que se funda. Luego simplemente le cambias el  fusible, asi de este modo pensara que ha sido una averia y no un sabotaje.
En la sala de contadores tambien suele haber fusibles tirados en mal estado.


----------



## onedark (Jun 23, 2008)

Ojala pudiese acceder al cuarto de contadores. Lo tenemos cerrado con candado y me va a quedar muy evidente si empiezo a pedir llaves...

Lo del impulso electromagnetico suena de puta madre. Lo unico es conseguir que sea direccional para no quemarme mi propia instalacion, que si no para eso le meto C4 en la puerta y vuelo por los aires toda la finca y parte del vecindario.

La guerra electronica esta servida. Ademas del tema del diferencial-magnetotermico estoy estudiando la viabilidad de un inhibidor de frecuencias para el movil y alguna forma de interferir en la señal del satelite (si es que ademas tienen dos parabolicas en el balcon!)

De una forma o de otra mi venganza llegara. Juas juas juas!  (sustituir esto ultimo por risa falsa de malvado de pelicula de serie B)


----------



## capitanp (Jun 23, 2008)

moja con una manguera la caja general


----------



## El nombre (Jun 23, 2008)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> moja con una manguera la caja general


Diooosss, que me corroooooo! 
Tu si que sabesss. 

Ojo! hay que actuar aislado o te va a dar un calambrazo de muerte.

PD me viene un a la cabeza un caso curioso:

En una fábrica el agua que usaban olia fuertemente a orina. El agua venía de un depósito metálico colocado en la parte alta y un camión cisterna se encargaba de llenarlo. Descartado el camión se pensó en quien y como podia meter orina en el agua. 
Ni corto ni perezoso puentee el diferencial y le metí una fase al agua. Esta llegaba por un tubo de presión de goma. A las pocas horas, a uno de los operarios se le arrugo "el pajarito" al mear en la cuba. Sufrió una descarga que le cortó las ganas de puterar para siempre. La descarga le entró por el pito. ¿Follaria esa noche? igual se quedó empalmao.  
Llevar cuidado a la hora de hacer cosas similares ya  que puede dañar gravemente.


----------

